# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  اشتراک گذاری Session ها

## 543310

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید...
چطور میتونم Session ای که توی PHP تولید کردم با Node به اشتراک بگذارم؟ آیا امکان پذیره؟
بنده یه وب سایت دارم مینویسم php bse که یه بخش چت آنلاین داره که اونم با node نوشتم اما نمیدونم چطوری session ها رو به اشتراک بگذارم...
اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید.
مرسی

----------


## cups_of_java

بستگی داره دقیقن چه کاری میخواید بکنید.

اگه اطلاعات رو میخواید شیر کنید که از یه چیزی مثل Redis می تونید استفاده کنید تا کلن سشن رو روی اون نگهدارید.
اگه اطلاعات هویت سنجی و Authentication رو میخواید نگه دارین کلن میتونید از Oauth برای این کار استفاده کنید.

در ساده ترین حالت شما می تونید یه سری توکن یا کلید رو به سرور ند خودتون بفرستید از روی سرور پی اچ پی

----------


## 543310

نمونه ای میشه پیدا کرد؟

----------


## cups_of_java

من نمی دونم واسه چی حتی زحمت یه گوگل کردن رو به خودتون نمیدید

https://gist.github.com/mscdex/9507b0d8df42e0aec825

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...d-user-session

بقیش هم باشه تمرین برای خودتون...

----------


## 543310

دوست عزیز من session هارو regenerate میکنیم... برای جلوگیری از session hijacking !!!
متاسفانه redis این امکانو نداره!!!
در ضمن جست و جو نمیکردم به اینجا نمیرسیدم!

----------


## cups_of_java

ردیس صرفن یک استورج اشتراکی برای شماست. منطق مدیریت سشن های شما ربطی به ردیس نداره و نیازی هم نیست همچین امکانی رو پشتیبانی کنه.
این شما هستید که باید منطقی (مثل این)‌ رو پیاده سازی کنید.

جستجو هاتون رو دقیق تر انجام بدید سوال هاتون رو هم دقیق تر می تونید بپرسید

----------

